# A new chat room for future Hypnotherapy and IBS chats



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Please bookmark for future IBS and Hypnotherapy chats.







Thanks http://clubs.yahoo.com/clubs/ibsandhypnotherapy ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, Great idea. Thanks so much for setting this up. Can you post a schedule when you have it set up? Thanks.Hope you are doing ok. BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is a GREAT idea!!!!! OK< everybody, sign up!!!! We can support each other and ask questions, etc. We are all here for each other. I have a new name on there:Imaginetts!!!! but it's just me!!!







Thanks Eric for setting this up..GREATLY appreciated....So come on everyone.We will be awaiting a chat schedule!!!! Hi BQ... Hope you and everyone are feeling better.







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just for this Sunday same schedule. I might however change days and times, but for right now its the same.Of course the regular chat is still in the main forum chat, just hypno chat has changed forums.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Eric, Will you post a new thread with "Hypnotherapy Chat on Sunday with the time in the title for everyone, so they know where to meet? That way we are all aware of it clearly!!! I am scatty and I need reminders!!! OK , thanks a zillion for doing this... You are the BEST!!!!







~ M


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bump


----------

